# Our first WAHOO and its a stud!!!!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Saturday the 26th of September Leo and I headed out for a low key day on the water. We started off trolling a few miles off the beach in search of the inshore sailfish, in the process we caught around 7 bonito. We then decided to turn and troll south to hit some spots in search of snapper, grouper and mingo. So we are about 10 miles out catching trigger and mingo in about 82 feet of water, Leo had been struggling with his spinning reels with twisted line and leaders getting broke off so in my teasing manner I say if you want to catch a fish you need to use MY Penn (Its my favorite spinner) so he grabs it and goes to the bow of the boat and looks into the water and yells out WAHOO! I look out and see the monster hoo lit up like a Christmas tree and then it vanishes! We freak out for a minute and then just resolve ourselves to the fact that we have no wire leaders and nothing ready and no live bait so what are the odds but Leo throws out the little stinking dead cigar minnow on a 6/0 hook with 80 lb mono leader anyways and starts twitching it around in his very convincing way and a few minutes later the reel starts sinning!!! So now he is holding onto the rod and watching the line just strip off the reel so I throw down my rod and run to the helm to chase down the fish to regain some line. The fish flies under the boat and the lines gets caught around the prop so I lift the motor up and Leo gets it unwrapped. The fish is fired up and Leo is in for the fight but the whole boat is full of crap from bottom fishing and trolling so I'm running around clearing poles and knives and bait out of the way while chasing the fish! It was quite a circus act. So we start telling ourselves after about 15 minutes of fighting that it must be a shark, there is just no way we have the hoo. Then Leo starts to see color and he says THIS IS NOT A SHARK! and a moment later we see this massive wahoo glide up next to the boat. Leo screams at me to grab the camera then NO grab the gaff! So I do both and got the short clip of the hoo in the water but quickly threw the go pro down and nab the hoo right in the neck with the gaff and get the fish half way in the boat when Leo runs up takes the first gaff so I can get the small gaff in the tail and get the rest of the fish in the boat. AND THEN WE SCREAM...... for a while. As the fish is laying on the deck Leo goes to move the rod and unhook the fish only to see the line had broken right there on the boat! We call up our friends who were diving in the MBT spearfishing tournament not far from us and drove over to show off the fish and then headed back in to have it weighed at the tournament weigh in with the biggest grins ever. It was 86.5 Pounds and our first wahoo! I will never forget that day. We should not have landed that fish but God was smiling on us!

Please click on the link to watch the video.http://youtu.be/S3KQx9M6Kog


----------



## JD7.62

What an incredible catch!


----------



## lastcast

Great catch guys! Once in a lifetime event that close in.


----------



## Fast Eddie

Very nice!!! The catch of a lifetime.


----------



## Kim

Your video post has put this huge face hurting smile on my face because it was a pretty cool way to knock out your first Wahoo and a stud at that. Tight lines to you guys.


----------



## John B.

What a stud! Congratulations!


----------



## fishsticker

Great fish. Definitely a stud.


----------



## Jquinn5611

Wow, on spinning tackle no less! Outstanding!!!


----------



## Inn Deep

Damn!


----------



## cody&ryand

A fish most can only dream of


----------



## Frenchy

Some fish !!! congrats, on the grill Wednesday !!???


----------



## 706Z

Dang......Just Dang!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobe killer

awesome hoo steff.


----------



## bcahn

Man that's awesome, still waiting to get my first Hoo as well!


----------



## Jason

Saw the 1st post on that joker....I was guessing 85-95....dern FINE HOOTER!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to ya'll!!!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

I added the epic tale to the post.


----------



## John B.

That is so badass. Congratulations again.


----------



## jcasey

Wow, what a catch of a lifetime ! Great report.


----------



## BajaBob

*Great Catch!!*

I can't believe that this is your first wahoo with all the fishing you guys do. It is a great fish!! I have caught some on the edge while bait fishing on mono/circle hooks but only up to around 40lbs. I feel better now about trolling around a yozuri bonita and a heavy wahoo jig on wire with our duster/cigar minnows in close on Saturday. My buddies were making fun of me!! Congrats to a lucky couple!!

Bob


----------



## BananaTom

Nice, Simply Amazing!!!


----------



## Ocean Master

Yep a catch of a lifetime!!


----------



## WAHOOU39

Incredible catch! Great job.....


----------



## terpdoc

Wow guys! Congrats!!! I have to literally go change my pants, what a great post, vid, and catch!!! Well played!


----------



## Ozeanjager

*Leader line and backing*

It was 150# power pro. Here is the 80# Ande leader . You can clearly see where line cut into the corner of the mouth of the fish rendering the hook useless . But at the same time saving us from getting cut off. From that hard bend to the hook was inside the throat of the fish. If you know how circle hooks work , that isn't kosher .


----------



## John B.

Dang, you got lucky!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

We are going to bring the grill out to Gilligan's on Wednesday to grill up of that hoo! Check out Free oysters post in the Forum Bash's and Get Together section.


----------



## Breeze1

Congrats that a dream fish there.


----------



## Tim_G

Wow! That's a stud! Congrats!!!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Wow! Just WOW!!!! What a great team effort.

It may be a couple of days before you catch another one, that size, around Pensacola. 

From the story and the video, it seems that ALL the moons lined up for you guys. Hook hit the right part of the mouth, leader stayed on the right side of the mouth, right tackle, well hooked and well played, crew that knew what to do when things were going sideways, chase the fish, clear the deck, get the go pro, get the gaff, sink it in the right spot, get the other gaff and stop the running gear. That fish bag looked like it was on it's inaugural use. What better use???? I can't think of one. That is a dream. Catching a fish like that on a spinning rod with a dead cig. Priceless. Who says you need wire or flourocarbon. 80 lb. Ande....Old School. 

Steph, you are supposed to put that Go Pro on your head, in your spare time...although, forgive me, I didn't mind the errant shots. Great post and great catch. You never forget your first.


----------



## BananaTom

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> We are going to bring the grill out to Gilligan's on Wednesday to grill up of that hoo! Check out Free oysters post in the Forum Bash's and Get Together section.


Going to be a Fest-of-a-Night!!!


----------



## Reel Sick

Wow awesome catch for 10 miles thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishmagician

So many steaks!


----------



## Diverrite

WOW, what a fish, how did you place? First I bet, congrats.


----------

